# Midtown Sacramento, CA (Pantry and Pasta)



## linecookliz

The Press Bistro in Midtown Sac, California is looking to hire two cooks or chefs. We need one for pantry and another for pasta. This is upscale New American food, focused on plate sharing. Normally, we have two people on pantry (myself included) for the weekends. We are opened Tuesday-Saturday and your shift will be from 3pm-close. The chef loves listeners, hard workers and people who try their best each day. He doesn't care if you're just starting out or have 10 years of experience. Please note: this is a high stress job.

Thanks

-Liz


----------

